

Google's Street View car hits donkey, keeps driving - josscrowcroft
http://maps.gstatic.com/m/streetview/?hl=en&ll=-23.527824,24.72265&spn=8.405416,14.27124&t=m&layer=c&cbll=-23.527824,24.72265&panoid=3L-F887yPcBnejtJvT6DoA&cbp=12,335.71,,0,19.65&z=7

======
mseebach
The chronology is backwards. The donkey was lying down, the car drives up to
it, it gets up and moves aside. If you move backwards (with the right
chronology), there's a car passing in the opposite direction, making the
correct chronology obvious.

[http://google-latlong.blogspot.com/2013/01/never-ass-
ume.htm...](http://google-latlong.blogspot.com/2013/01/never-ass-ume.html)

------
rpledge
It looks to me like the donkey started rolling around in the dirt after the
car went by.... (Disclaimer: I know nothing about donkeys). Its interesting
that you can kind of see what happened by shuffling forward and back on the
images.

~~~
jstanley
Good spot. Also, if you move along and look to the side, you can see the
donkey standing by the side of the road as the car goes past.

No donkey was harmed here :D.

------
vladikoff
The donkey is alive! See: [http://www.theverge.com/2013/1/16/3882828/google-
proves-it-a...](http://www.theverge.com/2013/1/16/3882828/google-proves-it-
avoided-hit-and-run-with-donkey-in-botswana)

~~~
mark-r
A better link is one contained in the article, straight from Google:
[http://google-latlong.blogspot.com/2013/01/never-ass-
ume.htm...](http://google-latlong.blogspot.com/2013/01/never-ass-ume.html)

------
Justin_Time
This is a non-story. This occurred in Botswana, where cars drive on the left
side of the road, so the donkey is in front of the car. You can also see the
donkey standing by the side of the road if you move slightly further along.

------
proales
The conclusion is clearly wrong. The dust from the car is in the opposite
direction and this indicates that the donkey was ahead of the Google Street
View car, not behind it.

------
zyang
It's obvious the donkey is rolling around in the dirt, saw the car coming,
felt awkward, got up and walked away. Nothing to see here, move on.

------
duiker101
When I first read the title I thought it was a self-driving car and thought
"oh fuck, people will go nuts over this"

~~~
van_bele
My thoughts exactly!

------
cvursache
The donkey was basically asking for it. What was it doing in the middle of
nowhere, anyways? Probably slacking while another donkey from China was doing
the work for it for a sixth of the salary.

------
aw3c2
I thought this was about their autonomous cars at first. That would have been
interesting.

This is just another random Street View driver error.

~~~
whimsy
Nah, this turned out to be interpretation error; the Street View driver acted
ethically. See other comments on this page.

------
joeco
Flap closed, donkey fine.

------
gnee
wow.

------
Buzaga
The donkey was obviously trying to fraud google into paying him millions of
dollars in damages

------
pla3rhat3r
Another way Google is making an ass of itself. (sorry had to be said)

~~~
cleverjake
No it did not.

